# ferries



## 112776 (May 29, 2008)

does anyone know where you can get cheap ferry fares dublin or belfast to liverpool for motorhome.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cheap*

Hello,

Yes, do you shop at Tesco?

Trev.


----------



## 112776 (May 29, 2008)

*ferry tickets*

I sometimes shop at Tesco. Looking to book cheap ferry belfast or dublin to liverpool,


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ferries*

Hello,

If you save your points and get vouchers a £10 tesco Voucher is worth £40 at the following.....

Click Me<

Trev


----------



## 112776 (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the Tesco info, we need to book straight away as we are going across to collect a motorhome


----------

